# A few of my Betta Babies :)



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello everyone! Here are some photos of a few of my bettas. 

This is Psych. Sometimes I call him Psycho.









This is Blue Lips, even though he has green lips 
http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h163/Greynova27/********.jpg

This is Sapphire, my female betta.









Contrary to what you may be thinking, I have more than blue fish. I have a white female (camera shy) and an orange veil tail. 
Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I was wondering if all your fish were blue. They're very pretty.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're very pretty! I love the green lipped one!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you! I got a great shot of both my females: (Note: These are the bowls I put them in to clean their tank. I know I look like a horrible owner with them in small bowls but it's not permanent!)










And here's Eco, my orange veil tail:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Are the females in the same bowl?


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, they've always gotten along. They never fight. I was suspicious when Petco told me I could put females together but I tested it out, prepared to remove them but they got along. And still get along. They occasional chasing around or something, but they're good companions. So yes, they're in the same bowl.


----------



## KappaFish (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats cool and very nice fish.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Kappa!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I have to say, I LOVE your bettas, such cuties <3 and what a pretty color that whiteish/teal female is!

However.....


Greynova27 said:


> Yes, they've always gotten along. They never fight. I was suspicious when Petco told me I could put females together but I tested it out, prepared to remove them but they got along. And still get along. They occasional chasing around or something, but they're good companions. So yes, they're in the same bowl.


They could get along for months and months without indecent, and then one day...BAM one is torn up and dead. Its inevitable, eventually one will end up killing the other at some point. You may be able to see signs beforehand like nipped fins, one constantly hiding, and such....or you may not. It could happen at any moment. 
How big is the tank they're normally housed in? If its 5 gallons or larger, you can simply make a divider out of plastic mesh and stick it in. Otherwise you'll need a new tank....but you probably want to separate them ASAP :/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your girls are beautiful!!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Drama!

And dragonfish, thanks for the concern. I didn't really know about that... I also read in a book that as long as one female lets the other be the dominant one then they won't cause problems towards each other. Am I mislead? Because this book is put out by Animal Planet. :-/ And I have been meaning to get them a new bowl. Maybe once I get one, I'll separate them.

And thanks, they really are pretty fish.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, I am afraid you were misled :/ One female will indeed dominate the other(However, its more like the weaker one is forced into submission rather then simply allowing the other dominance. If you were to put the weaker one with an even weaker female, she would dominate the other girl), but what will happen is the dominate female will bully the other to death. And, like I mentioned, it could be gradual or happen in the blink of an eye....the dominate one could just suddenly decide shes fed up with the other in 'her space' and do away with her.

But, yes, separating them as quickly as possible is a good plan  Though, watch out, I may just sneak in and snag that little white girl of yours along with your DT  :lol:


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Haha oh no you don't! Stay away from my Diamond!! 

Anyway, thanks for the advice. I'll probably go to Petco later today to get a new bowl. Maybe even a new fish. 

Also, Dragon, random question: Do you think if I just ended up getting a couple new female bettas to make a sorority it would be alright to have them stay together??


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, well if you wake up and shes not there, you'll know where she went 

Glad to help ^-^

Yes, if you were to get two or more females you could keep them all together....but you would need a VERY heavily planted 10+ gallon, and even then, Sororitys are still a big risk. They don't always work out, you always need to be prepared to separate them in case things get nasty.
Heres a GREAT sticky on Sororitys that DQ wrote  http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29402


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome, thanks so much for the help.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Sure, no prob ^-^


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I love the orange one! i have never seen one with such vibrant orange


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Very pretty bettas! Where did you buy them from?


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks much Fire!

And Jupiter, I got my first betta from a pet store a few towns over from where I live (The orange veil tail) All the bettas looked kind of iffy 'cause they weren't pretty but I bought him 'cause I wanted one. And he turned out to be beautiful and interesting. 
My second betta, Psych, (The male betta that's green blue and red) I got from an Oriental shop where there are cultural things in it and within it were like five or six fish in tiny cup like bowls. I bought one. 
The other three I own I have received from Petco. Not bad buys, honestly. I love them all.


----------

